# Older Maine Coon



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

i have been contacted regarding a 12 year old MC female whose owner has been taken into care. Poor cat has been thrown out into garden as she has been missing litter tray inside ( some history of IBS/IBD) 
Can anyone recommend any breed welfare clubs or similar who might be able to offer rescue space. @huckybuck ? 
Currently based in London E17


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

The Maine Coon Cat Club and Maine Coon Breed Society both run rescue services for the breed.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor cat  are there any papers to trace the breeder? They may take her back or assist in rehoming.

@Rufus15 perhaps you can help, since you're involved with a breed club

ETA cross posted


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

spotty cats said:


> ETA cross posted


Great minds


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Thanks all, I’ll chase those leads later. It’s complicated......I helped trap some strays from this house a year or so ago. My contact is the upstairs neighbour, lady owner now in care home so neighbour is dealing with husband’s cater. No idea if we can track a breeder down at all


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Paddypaws said:


> Thanks all, I'll chase those leads later. It's complicated......I helped trap some strays from this house a year or so ago. My contact is the upstairs neighbour, lady owner now in care home so neighbour is dealing with husband's cater. No idea if we can track a breeder down at all


Give as much info as you can to MCCC and MCBS, they will be in a better position to track down a breeder


----------

